# UNIX -extraction champs precis-



## YouNix (31 Mars 2006)

salut à tous et merci d'avance pour l'aide,j'en ai vraiement besoin, 
voila j'ai pas su comment extraire 
des champs precis d'un fichier, normalement je dois utiliser la command cut, mais 
sachant que dans mon fichier les champs sont separés pas plusiuers <espace> alors que l'option -d' ' de la commande ne traite q'un seul caractere, j'ai du mal à m'en sortir, par exemple, je veux extraire les 3 premiers champs du fichier dont on a stocké le resultat de la commande df. 
Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## ericb2 (31 Mars 2006)

pour remplacer plusieurs espaces par un seul tr , utilisée avec l'option s (squizze) fera ton bonheur :

```
eric@lou:~$ echo     'aze      $     asdf     $ert' | tr -s " "
aze $asdf $ert
```
 Après, tu peux tuber avec cut ...etc.  
En espérant que cela aide..

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2006)

Tu peux aussi essayer avec awk (ou gawk son équivalent gnu).


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

Ah ! awk, c'est rudement chouette !  Il y a évidemment PERL ... Et puis sed aussi ...


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

awk c'est tres puissant
:love::love:

ls -alR "/usr" | awk '{sum = sum + $5} END {print sum}'

tiens regardes ici 

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/pub/binaries/relocate_tool/rtool

pour sed j'en ai foutu partout 

et ici 

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/pub/resources/sample/PopulateDB.sh.html

si tu veux acceder au autres fichiers passes par 

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/shared.php et farfouille


----------

